# Firmware: Sigma 24-70 f/2.8 DG OS Art & 100-400 f/5-6.3 DG OS HSM



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 8, 2017)

```
<em>Sigma 24-70mm f/2.8 DG OS HSM | Art & Sigma 100-400mm f/5-6.3 DG OS HSM | Contemporary for Sigma / Canon / Nikon </em></p>
<p><strong>Benefit of this firmware update </strong></p>
<ul>
<li>It has corrected the phenomenon that the Manual Override (MO) function will be disabled after adjusting the settings of focus mode switch on SIGMA Optimization Pro (Macintosh ver.).</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Sigma Mount Converter MC-11 SA-E / EF-E </strong></p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>Benefit of this firmware update </strong></p>

<ul>
<li>It has corrected the phenomenon which may occur with the combination of SIGMA MOUNT CONVERTER MC-11 and some of SIGMA’s interchangeable zoom lenses on Sony a9 (ILCE-9) that when using AF-S mode and shooting in telephoto range, it could occasionally display the shot as in focus, although it may not be correctly locked on the subject.</li>
<li>It has become compatible with the SIGMA 24-70mm F2.8 DG OS HSM | Art for SIGMA (Firmware Ver.1.02), CANON (Firmware Ver.1.02), as well as the SIGMA 100-400mm F5-6.3 DG OS HSM | Contemporary for SIGMA (Firmware Ver.1.02) and CANON (Firmware Ver1.03).</li>
</ul>
<p>The above firmware updates are available for installation in <a href="https://www.sigma-global.com/en/download/lenses/sigma-optimization-pro/" target="_blank" rel="nofollow noopener">Sigma Optimization Pro</a> via the <a href="http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Sigma-Dock.aspx" target="_blank" rel="noopener">Sigma USB Dock</a>.</p>
<p>In addition to firmware updates detailed above, Sigma announced today that they are now offering a rear filter holder installation service for the otherwise incompatibile-with-front-filters 14mm f/1.8 DG HSM Art lens.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
<div style="font-size:0px;height:0px;line-height:0px;margin:0;padding:0;clear:both"></div>
```


----------



## Talys (Sep 9, 2017)

... no doubt with new features that break compatibility with Canon extenders =X

I'm still peeved that the 150-600 firmware update killed extender compatibility, with no way of going back. Even though I don't really use it much, and I suppose, it wouldn't really kill me to buy a Sigma extender... I just don't because I'd use that extender even less.


----------



## foto fuhrer (Sep 9, 2017)

Talys said:


> ... no doubt with new features that break compatibility with Canon extenders =X
> 
> I'm still peeved that the 150-600 firmware update killed extender compatibility, with no way of going back. Even though I don't really use it much, and I suppose, it wouldn't really kill me to buy a Sigma extender... I just don't because I'd use that extender even less.



I'm still puzzled by this. I upgraded the firmware on my 150-600 Sports yet my older APO teleconverters still worked just fine. Anyone else have the same thing happen?


----------



## Talys (Sep 9, 2017)

foto fuhrer said:


> Talys said:
> 
> 
> > ... no doubt with new features that break compatibility with Canon extenders =X
> ...



The teleconverters that don't send all the lens info work. I have some no-name TC that came in a random Amazon bundle years ago that works, LOL. However, the Canon 1.4 III does not 

By the way, tip: on the Canon 1.4 III, if you have a Sigma 150-600, Firmware 1.0.2+ you will get an error 01 if you half press the shutter or press AF, or if you start up with AF mode. However, if you power up with MF, then go straight into live-view, everything will work the way it should.

Doesn't much help if you favor OVF though!


----------



## SecureGSM (Sep 9, 2017)

Same with Sigma 120-300 F2.8 Sports. It does work but cannot be USB dock adjusted with the old extender attached.
I ended up upgrading to TC 1401 but got rid of it as AF speed was noticeably affected with converter attached.


foto fuhrer said:


> Talys said:
> 
> 
> > ... no doubt with new features that break compatibility with Canon extenders =X
> ...


----------



## RGF (Sep 10, 2017)

way to force you to buy their TC. Sneaky


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 10, 2017)

Now what would be the tidal wave of hate from the forum if Canon were to do something like that?.........


----------



## Talys (Sep 10, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> Now what would be the tidal wave of hate from the forum if Canon were to do something like that?.........



LOL. Truth. 

To be honest, it left a sour taste in my mouth with Sigma. I would be just fine if it were possible to downgrade the firmware back to the original firmware; it would have probably prompted me to buy the TC1401 rather than compromise between better AF and extender compatibility.


----------

